# Dumb Newb Question, sure....but



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Why do we need insurance when Uber supposedly covers us? I know we don't trust them blah, blah, blah, but are we really not covered when they say we are? Why's the point of James River?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Why do we need insurance when Uber supposedly covers us?


Because you're using your personal vehicle and you're required by law to have auto insurance.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Because you're using your personal vehicle and you're required by law to have auto insurance.


I have full coverage insurance on my vehicle of course that more than fulfills the law for requirements, but I do not have commercial auto insurance or any type of rideshare insurance.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> I have full coverage insurance on my vehicle of course that more than fulfills the law for requirements, but I do not have commercial auto insurance or any type of rideshare insurance.


Then you're making a mistake since your auto insurer will most likely deny your claims if you were to get into an accident while Ubering.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Then you're making a mistake since your auto insurer will most likely deny your claims if you were to get into an accident while Ubering.


Any recent input on the best companies to go with? Geico is definitely a no.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

BBslider001 said:


> Any recent input on the best companies to go with? Geico is definitely a no.


Really depends on the state you're in. Gotta shop around.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Any recent input on the best companies to go with? Geico is definitely a no.


Spend that 30 minutes and get online quote if you don't want to call anyone.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

BBslider001 said:


> Why do we need insurance when Uber supposedly covers us? I know we don't trust them blah, blah, blah, but are we really not covered when they say we are? Why's the point of James River?


Guber and gryft provides only umbrella insurance and not a full commercial insurance. If will cost you 400 a month if you buy a commerical insurance from your own pocket. Guber don't want to take care of you at all. Only their passengers portion the one that your insurance company won't approve. Basically your insurance policy is paying pretty much for everything. If you run into accidents, your policy may go double or triple real quick.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Any recent input on the best companies to go with? Geico is definitely a no.


Try Allstate


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Why do we need insurance when Uber supposedly covers us? I know we don't trust them blah, blah, blah, but are we really not covered when they say we are? Why's the point of James River?


Reason 1.
Your insurance company likely has exclusions for commercial activity.
literally you could have your insurance retroactively canceled if they find out your driving for uber/lyft.

Reason 2.
This is who pays to fix _*your*_ car during the following circumstances,

It all depends on who is at fault, whether or not the at-fault person has insurance, and what kind of insurance you have.

Once you go online holes open up in the coverage.

This is not even counting your insurance policy having blanket bans on ride-sharing either.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Why do we need insurance when Uber supposedly covers us? I know we don't trust them blah, blah, blah, but are we really not covered when they say we are? Why's the point of James River?


Their insurance does not cover YOU, just passengers and anyone you hit. It also does not cover YOUR CAR if you arent On a ride, so phase 1 (assuming you have full personal coverage) and niether will your personal insurance so it leaves a huge gap. Also without the endorsement, your personal insurance can cancel you for violating the policy which leads you open to skyrocketing rates.



BBslider001 said:


> Any recent input on the best companies to go with? Geico is definitely a no.


Depends on your area. Find a broker to research all possibilities . In Hawaii, only Allstate carries it. Possibly USAA but thats military only.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Really appreciate the input guys and girls. Task for Monday scheduled.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Any recent input on the best companies to go with? Geico is definitely a no.


State Farm


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BBslider001 said:


> Why do we need insurance when Uber supposedly covers us? I know we don't trust them blah, blah, blah, but are we really not covered when they say we are? Why's the point of James River?


they have a high deductable. If you get into an a
Accident you'll have to pay the first $1000 . YOU NEED GAP INSURANCE!


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> they have a high deductable. If you get into an a
> Accident you'll have to pay the first $1000 . YOU NEED GAP INSURANCE!


I got it today....Mercury....and for about $15 more than my normal policy. Works for me.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> they have a high deductable. If you get into an a Accident you'll have to pay the first $1000 . YOU NEED GAP INSURANCE!


Wrong. GAP insurance has nothing to do with your CHOOZEN OR AVAILABLE deductible.

GAP insurance is specifically designed to cover (in the case of vehicles) the difference between the value of the vehicle at the time of the accident (which is what the insurance policy will "pay") and the balance due to the finance agency for the loan on the vehicle.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

BBslider001 said:


> I got it today....Mercury....and for about $15 more than my normal policy. Works for me.


I used to do insurance subrogation for Royal Taxi in SF. 
Mercury was the worst.
Downtime is outrageous.
Check consumer reports.

Check consumer reports


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

I used state farm for the rider. its good


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Wrong. GAP insurance has nothing to do with your CHOOZEN OR AVAILABLE deductible.
> 
> GAP insurance is specifically designed to cover (in the case of vehicles) the difference between the value of the vehicle at the time of the accident (which is what the insurance policy will "pay") and the balance due to the finance agency for the loan on the vehicle.


Unfortunately the term "rideshare gap" is now being confused with traditional "gap coverage".


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

I purchased good coverage for an additional $25 per month. Nice to be fully covered now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BBslider001 said:


> Why do we need insurance when Uber supposedly covers us? I know we don't trust them blah, blah, blah, but are we really not covered when they say we are? Why's the point of James River?


There ARE NO DUMB NEWB QUESTIONS !

Only Dumb Newb's.

Feel Better?


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> There ARE NO DUMB NEWB QUESTIONS !
> 
> Only Dumb Newb's.
> 
> Feel Better?


Much....sniff....LOL


----------

